# Applying for Green Passport



## Cdnmoose (9 Mar 2016)

Anyone have any links  or can help.  I received my Posting Message today, going OUTCAN.  I am at a very small base err Station and need to apply for my Green Passport but no one at my unit seems to know how to apply.  I am scared, the closest Brookfield Office is 4 hours north of here

Thanks in advance


----------



## DAA (9 Mar 2016)

Cdnmoose said:
			
		

> Anyone have any links  or can help.  I received my Posting Message today, going OUTCAN.  I am at a very small base err Station and need to apply for my Green Passport but no one at my unit seems to know how to apply.  I am scared, the closest Brookfield Office is 4 hours north of here
> 
> Thanks in advance



To obtain a "Green" passport, it MUST be processed through your local supporting Orderly Room who in turn, will deal with the "DND Passport" Office in Gatineau.  You don't just go out and do this on your own, there is a process for it.

If you have your Posting Instr already and if your COS date isn't until Jul or so, don't get bent out of shape over this.  You have better and more important things to look after.  The passport issue, will work itself out.


----------



## kratz (9 Mar 2016)

Google search is also your OR's friend.

Current forms and requirements are listed.


----------



## Cdnmoose (9 Mar 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> To obtain a "Green" passport, it MUST be processed through your local supporting Orderly Room who in turn, will deal with the "DND Passport" Office in Gatineau.  You don't just go out and do this on your own, there is a process for it.
> 
> If you have your Posting Instr already and if your COS date isn't until Jul or so, don't get bent out of shape over this.  You have better and more important things to look after.  The passport issue, will work itself out.



Sorry I have to get a little bent out of shape on this as I leave this weekend for 4 weeks on OJT in NCR, then back for a week then off to Kingston for a week, then Trenton for a week, then suppose to head to London UK for a crse for a week.  Come back go on HHT, then work for 2 weeks the back to Europe for OJT for 3 more weeks


Time is very short


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Mar 2016)

Again, go to your OR. They'll get on it and they can likely get it processed faster than you applying for it yourself.


----------



## dimsum (9 Mar 2016)

As others have said, go through your OR.  The process is the same (or very similar) to a blue passport application (2 pictures and a Passport Canada application form) and it takes roughly a month to receive it.


----------



## Zoomie (9 Mar 2016)

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/passport/officialtravel/

Official Travel Canada - website - replete with a phone number to call the pleasant folks in Gatineau.  Your OR will FEDEX your completed application to 101 Colonel By Drive, Ottawa - who will then have the application couriered to Gatineau (twice daily).  Your big  issue is not the passport, it is the VISA for whatever country you will be living in for the next 3-4 years.


----------



## Pusser (10 Mar 2016)

Note that you need the green passport before you can get the visa.  This can take time to sort as you may have to send your green passport away to get it (I had to send my green passport to a consulate in New York).  On the upside, you may be able to get your green passport while you're in Ottawa (the special passport office is in Gatineau and they can process them fairly quickly).  Ask your OR to contact the OUTCAN desk at NDHQ (located in by the OR at 101) and they may be able to set you up.  I had to process four green passports in short order and ended up taking them over to the special passport office myself.


----------



## Zoomie (10 Mar 2016)

N2 Visa for USA OUTCAN is all done by Official Travel in Gatineau - they walk your green passport over to the US Embassy and it gets linked up to the VISA application you completed online.  Bingo-bango, easy.


----------



## dimsum (10 Mar 2016)

Ditch said:
			
		

> N2 Visa for USA OUTCAN is all done by Official Travel in Gatineau - they walk your green passport over to the US Embassy and it gets linked up to the VISA application you completed online.  Bingo-bango, easy.



I believe (but could be mistaken) that the OP is asking about Germany.


----------



## AKa (11 Mar 2016)

I recommend getting the photos taken asap, through Base Photo if you have one.  You will need them for the passport and may need one for your visa.  I needed my photo in electronic format for my US N2 visa, other countries may have different requirements.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (14 Mar 2016)

All the forms are exactly the same (long form application, not the shorter renewal forms) as the blue passport. Submit through your OR who will arrange to get it to Official Passports which is at the Passport Canada office in Gatineau. If your higher HQ has a deployments cell then they'll have all the info on this, if not, your OR should just contact Official Passports to get the directions.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Mar 2016)

PM sent.


----------

